# Who has Vapowire A-1 :20G or 22G



## Mario (4/2/15)

Good Day

Im looking for 20G or 22G Vapowire to buy or if anyone in the Cape Town area would like to sell me 1 meter or less that would be great.

Reason: Would like to try different builds for my Mutation X v2

Thanks


----------

